# What are the best jackets to buy?



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

What are the best jackets out there
i have up to $400


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I really like the stuff that 686 makes, and Burton makes great outerwear also. If you have that much cash for a jacket, finding a good one won't be a problem. Me, I currently sport a 3 year old Columbia Convert jacket I dropped an entire $100 on and it has held up great, is always warm enough with a base layer, tshirt, and hoodie. I can ride in even the coldest temperatures that way, rarely do I actually think I might need a warmer jacket. The thing hasn't lost any of its waterproofing yet either as far as I can tell. Keeps me nice and dry.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Sessions, 686, Ripzone, Bonfire, Burton, Sepia. Just make sure the ratings are 10 000/10 000, have fully taped seams, vents and pockets, and you're good to go from there.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Sessions, 686, Ripzone, Bonfire, Burton, Sepia. Just make sure the ratings are 10 000/10 000, have fully taped seams, vents and pockets, and you're good to go from there.


Yes, FULLY taped seams not critically taped seams and the vents are a must.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to big up Sepia a little, just picked up a pair of their pants for a crazy deal and they are possibly the best pair I've ever owned. I also love Bonfire, FourSquare, Burton Clothing only, 686, Sessions, and Special Blend


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Special Blend is the best in my opinion but also have had a bonfire, burton, loved them; others here and there but i think the best way to go is special blend...ive heard god things about 686.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

North Face! Sorry. I wear a north face hyvent. It's super lihgt/warm/waterproofed with taped vents and pockets and seems and......... many hidden pockets........... pass holder. 

I would suggest something a coat company makes, not a boarding company. Not saying all of them are bad.
I just find that the best jacket I ever had is this one and it's 2 and a half years old for a wopping 160$. A little pricey, but when you're dealing with ice storms constanly it gets the job done. Lastly if it's too hot for you, just take out the iner lining, or vica versa. The hood is removable for wearing it in school too. 

GET A FREAKING NORTHFACE........ or columbia.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

i have a north face
i just use it for everyday use (a hyvent lol)

i was looking at the burton ronin 3l
its sold out in a great deal of places very annoying

but i didnt decide yet

thx for all the info so far


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a pair of 686 pants, and I'm loving them (the Smarty)... I got an O'Neill jacket at a huge discount too. I know they usually make surfer gear, but the jacket is awesome, and warm enough to board w/ only a t-shirt underneath on a not-so-cold day.

Orage makes some amazing jackets. 10000mm water/breathable, fully taped seams, ipod/media pockets, snow skirt


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

If you want one of the best, helly hansen is there. awesome quality and protection
i use a burton hood jacket, but will get a HH jacket down the road


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the north face myself but everything out there is just great


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

i'd probably go with whatever WM is selling. you can get a bitchin 3-4bill jacket for like 150. on your budget thats enough for the jacket, union bindings and some decent boots! if you need them of course

BUT right now im rockin my DC jacket and i must say it definitely keeps out the cold. 10k/10k, powder skirt, big pockets, and more vents then you can shake a stick at. cant go wrong!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the Helly Hansens the best. Fantastic waterproofing, I have never been wet inside my HH. Vents work well, pretty good accessories to it, ect.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Orage is sick as is Arc'Teryx but costly...north face is over rated and you can do much better than a HyVent for the $ elsewhere. The only really good NorthFace stuff is super expensive other than that you pay way too much $ for their gear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a bonfire jacket I picked up on boxing day a few years back that's 20k/10k with fully taped seams and I love it. It'n not just a shell either, it has some insulation. I had a speical blend shell a few years back too that was good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

*Top Rated Jackets by Snowboard enthusiasts*

The North Face Vortex Triclimate Jacket has been the top rated jacket by boarding enthusiasts here: 11 The North Face Vortex Triclimate Jacket - Men's reviews in Ski Jackets - Buzzillions.com

also the North Face ST Apogee Jacket got perfect ratings: 5 The North Face ST Apogee Jacket - Men's reviews in Ski Jackets - Buzzillions.com

"THIS JACKET CAN TAKE THE BEATING IT DESERVES."


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> Orage is sick as is Arc'Teryx but costly...north face is over rated and you can do much better than a HyVent for the $ elsewhere. The only really good NorthFace stuff is super expensive other than that you pay way too much $ for their gear.


I agree. IMO, If you are going to spend the money o north face, then Arc'Teryx, Mountain Hardware, Patagonia, and Marmot are all going to be superior.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

im a big fan of spyder...looks cool and is warm...i hear columbia and north face is good too


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Great Stuff Guys thanks

My friend is sponsored by Burton so i might get a 3L

but whats WM i never heard of them


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

StreetwearNYC said:


> Great Stuff Guys thanks
> 
> My friend is sponsored by Burton so i might get a 3L
> 
> but whats WM i never heard of them


Whiskeymilitia.com

Good shit at very discounted prices. They often have 686 jackets up in the 110-130 range.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

686! i look like a freakin 686 spokesman, i got their jacket, pant, beanie. only problem is i wish they made their stuff a little smaller. If you're on the small side like me, even their extra small stuff is more like a medium. Anyway, i love their stuff, it keeps me warm and dry, even went to alaska this past december in -20 weather and was never cold. Also heard great things about sessions and bonfire, and also spyder. They have some pretty decent stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

ShortAssassin said:


> Whiskeymilitia.com
> 
> Good shit at very discounted prices. They often have 686 jackets up in the 110-130 range.


do they only have 1 item up at a time?


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, only 1 item up at a time.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Love my burton jacket, has badass style and keeps me warm/dry 10k/10k :thumbsup:


----------

